# CPE Agility



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Tonight in class, I was told by my instructor that we are now at a level where we could consider competing _and actually be very competitive_ in CPE Agility Level 1. Woohoo!!! :wild: :apple:

She also said that if we could get our weave poles down, we could even potentially be competitive in Level 2! Pimg is really, really fast and fearless on the teeter, but she hasn't really even started weave pole training- the two obstacles that Level 2 adds. We got to do some extra long sequences in class today, and Pimg was so fast... Man... I wish I could get some video for you guys.

Also- I decided our first AKC event will be Oct 8th of this year, nearly half a year from now. I think with diligent work, we can certainly be ready for novice level AKC trials by then. Perhaps not competitive, but definitely good enough to be out there and _maybe_ Q.

Anyway... I'm pretty stoked right now to have been told we're ready for very easy, level 1 competition. Hey- you have to start somewhere!!

(And I used the apple emoticon because, well, because it never gets used. Apples are good too! :rofl: )


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

CPE is ALOT of fun, The games can be a tad confusing, but once you get the gist of them, oh my, loads of fun..congrats you guys will have a blast


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The next CPE event around here that I will be able to make is not until July 16. That's fine though- gives us some more time for practice. But yeah, I think I will sign up- should be great!

CPE Calendar of Events


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How exciting! Just remember to go, have fun and BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:apple: :apple: :apple: :apple: :apple: :apple: :apple: :apple: :apple: :apple: :apple: :apple: :apple: :wild:


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome! CPE looks like a lot of fun and I bet you will have a blast!  There's a CPE trial here, not this weekend but next weekend that I was thinking about entering but I don't think it's going to work out, unfortunately.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I was looking for videos on youtube of Level 1 CPE trials and found this one randomly. It just so happens that this is the facility I train at, and we ran an _almost_ identical sequence last night! I think it will be a ton of fun!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wowza! Look at all that space to RUN!!!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

CPE is a really great venue to get started in. Their Level One is really perfect for beginner handlers with beginner dogs. It gets you into competing before you're ready to run at an AKC Novice level, which is good for building confidence (both the handler's and the dog's!) and learning about competitions. And CPE tends overall to be a more relaxed, fun venue. Even though the trial isn't until July, you should find out when it opens and get your entries in early. I just entered a CPE trial towards the end of May that is almost full already.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the advice AgileGSD- I'll do just that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and I would encourage you to enter ALL the classes..I was a little worried about the 'games' because as I said, some can be rather confusing,,but especially in the lower levels or the judge will usually ask, who has never done CPE before?. they are very helpful in explaining and answering questions before you run a class


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah- I was looking into the different classes. Standard, Jumpers, and Wildcard all make sense to me, but I haven't had time yet to check out the others yet. I know Snooker is really popular, but I have no idea what that is. I do have the CPE rules pdf downloaded, and I'll read it soon enough.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

There was a discussion recently on the GSD agility yahoo group about CPE rules. Lots of great info.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I enjoy CPE in our area ... folks are very supportive and the attitude of the trial is very positive and about fun with your dog and the other folks there. I hope you enjoy it too


----------

